# Lazy Luvah; thoughts?



## tinyliny

that was as good a trailer as for any Hollywood movie I've seen.


----------



## EliRose

That video was pretty intense.


----------



## Roman

There are no conformation pictures of him? 

He's a really nice color and IMO looks way better running in the pasture. That canter in the arena was so slow he looked lame. :shock: But that isn't his fault.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## saddlebred99

Not that I saw, no. He is quite lovely, though. The video was pretty intense lol


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

I creeped a bit and found a standing image from 2013 (unfortunately with a saddle on)


----------



## greentree

He looks pretty cow hocked in that "lope" photo. I prefer a horse that picks it's feet up, but he is a pretty color. I bet most of his babies are going to have that face marking, with at least one blue eye.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

I don't know why FB images don't show up, here's the picture I found, maybe others can critique.


----------



## saddlebred99

Thanks for finding the picture LoveTheSaddlebreds  and thank you to everyone who provided critique


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Typical WP build. He's quite downhill. Not a huge fan of his hind end. For some reason, that standing pic makes it look like he toes in on the left front. I also noticed what looked like a paddle on that left front in the jog under saddle portion of the video. Could be wrong, but I'm not a fan of him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## saddlebred99

Thank you  I'm starting to reconsider him. A warmblood/thoroughbred seems to be more my style. An appendix would be nice for the trails and possible eventing I want to do.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Yeah, if you're looking for a horse good for anything other than WP, I wouldn't even look at him. I would be looking for a performance stallion.


----------



## rookie

The video music and the horses movement were not matching. The music said "we are going to WAR" and the horse said slow kinda cartoonish war. He looks better moving at pasture than he did under saddle. If you are looking for a horse that is going to be good all round and good for future children I would look at something already on the ground. Foals are such a random shot in the dark personality wise and with something already on the ground you have a better idea of if they will or will not work with children.


----------



## WSArabians

Oh... Those legs....


----------



## Regula

For all that they made this crazy video and the logo and such - it is completely lacking conformation shots, as well as proper video of all three gaits. All it shows is him cantering around. The little bit of trot we get to see is not all that impressive. 
I think Appendix is the better choice.
Also, "Lazy Luvah"? Really?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I probably wouldn't breed to him, but I like him. He's a good looking show horse that can get around the Western Riding course doing 3 Tempis. He may not be perfect, but he certainly can get out of his own way when he needs to.


----------

